# Online-Umfrage: Keine Einzelfälle beim illegalen Datenhandel



## Newsfeed (21 Februar 2009)

<img src=http://images.pcwelt.de/images/pcwelt/bdb/477100/477188/72x56.jpg width=72 height=56 alt="" border=1>




*Online-Umfrage: Keine Einzelfälle beim illegalen Datenhandel*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Fast zwei Drittel der Teilnehmer einer Online-Umfrage glauben nicht, dass die bekannt gewordenen Fälle von illegalem Datenhandel lediglich Einzelfälle sind. Viele fordern schärfere Gesetze.[/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------

